# Silver Tie with Dark Suit



## Jiddle (Aug 7, 2005)

I was planning to wear a silver tie with a dark navy suit to a non-black tie evening charity event but decided the combination looked too "slick." Any opinion on the silvery-tie-with-dark-suit thing?


----------



## mco543 (Oct 20, 2008)

I've worn a silver tie with drker gray and thought it looked nice. White shirt though and most certainly not black.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Jiddle said:


> I was planning to wear a silver tie with a dark navy suit to a non-black tie evening charity event but decided the combination looked too "slick." Any opinion on the silvery-tie-with-dark-suit thing?


I believe silver ties with dark suits are typical British wedding dress. (Search "wedding tie" on this site for discussions of the subject.)


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I like silver ties with dark suits, but the shirt has to be white or at least partially white. A shirt the same colour or darker than the tie is what creates that "slick" look. As silver is just a light grey, white is the only thing that is significantly lighter than it. I find that shirts that are at least 50% white work well with silver ties too. A blue and white Bengal stripe or a stripe or check with a white ground work well, and lighter end-on-ends work great too. This is the way I find best to wear light coloured ties.


----------



## dingbat (Jul 24, 2008)

Srynerson said:


> I believe silver ties with dark suits are typical British wedding dress. (Search "wedding tie" on this site for discussions of the subject.)


The type of tie to which I think you refer is not "silver", so much as a black/white Macclesfield design.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I frequently wear a silver tie with grey or navy suits. It can work with either solid white shirts, or various blue/white stripe/check patterns. If the silver is really close to white, it becomes more limiting. The closer it is to a light grey (i.e., the color of _actual_ silver), the more flexibility it has.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

dingbat said:


> The type of tie to which I think you refer is not "silver", so much as a black/white Macclesfield design.


Again, as I said in my previous post, search "wedding tie" on this site. You will find people with far more sartorial knowledge than me referring to them as containing the color "silver".

And from the venerable Black Tie Guide, describing UK "formal day wear" for weddings:

_black, *silver* or gray patterns such as houndstooth or Macclesfield are preferred for grooms or groomsmen_

https://www.blacktieguide.com/Supplemental/Morning_Dress.htm

Also, a Google search for British or English "wedding tie" returns sites with statements such as the following:

_Traditionally *Silver* Ties have been worn by the males of the wedding party _

https://www.essential-silk.co.uk/wedding-special-occasion-ties.php


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

Silver as in "shiny" :icon_smile_big:

Or...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I like a silver tie with a dark suit and light colored shirt whether it's in the movies or in real life.



















FWIW, I've personally never put much importance on there being a lot of contrast between the shirt and tie. In fact, I've always liked a monochrome look with a shirt and tie, and have often selected a tie to wear because it provides for this look.

Cruiser


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Jiddle said:


> I was planning to wear a silver tie with a dark navy suit to a non-black tie evening charity event but decided the combination looked too "slick." Any opinion on the silvery-tie-with-dark-suit thing?


I like the look, although I rarely wear it myself.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't think this looks too "slick":
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Wbd-uMYmb_4/SCJIkFEAUYI/AAAAAAAACcU/I-W1F-t5BjQ/s1600-h/navy+on+navy.JPG


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

^Agreed


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

I wore a dark silver tie with a navy suit and a pale pink shirt yesterday. Very nice combo, IMO...


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

It's good if the tie isn't too shiny.

The classic b&w fine houndstooth fits into the grayish/silverish colorway range, and is always a classy choice:
https://www.davidedward.co.uk/tie-hound-grey.html


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Jiddle said:


> I was planning to wear a silver tie with a dark navy suit to a non-black tie evening charity event but decided the combination looked too "slick." Any opinion on the silvery-tie-with-dark-suit thing?


Sleek, maybe, but not 'slick.'


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It depends. I prefer the sort of dark grey both Bonds are wearing. _True_ silver is a little much.


----------



## archduke (Nov 21, 2003)

utterly and totally classic. Of course shirt should be white or possibly very pale blue.


----------



## Mick_P (Oct 27, 2009)

One of my favourite shots of Buddy Holly has him in a dark suit/white shirt/silver tie combo. Looks great.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I personally like to avoid the satin ties, or 'too many' plains, flats, or smoothes in my suit, shirt, & tie.

So, my two favorite 'silver' ties with a dark navy suit & white shirt are:

1) Brooks silver w/ blue dots repp tie
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...d=841983&Parent_Id=210&default_color=Navy-red

2) Paul Stuart 'grey' grenadine 
https://www.paulstuart.com/product_...02&MainCatId=14&HEADERMENUID=1&SUBPRODCATID=0

It's just reversing the blue w/ white dot repp and the navy grenadine with a gray suit. A pretty basic/stock combo IMHO.

PS also has 'silver', but it's a little too white for a white shirt IMHO. It looks great against a blue shirt though. I tend to match white/blue shirts with gold/yellow or burgundy/red ties respectively. Maybe that's specific to me.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I like the ties you've chosen.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

A solid silver/grey tie would look good with a striped suit. Not too many "plains." Actually, I plan to try that as soon as my custom shirt comes in...


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

No reason why not.


----------



## ovidiu (Sep 1, 2009)

Jovan said:


> A solid silver/grey tie would look good with a striped suit. Not too many "plains." Actually, I plan to try that as soon as my custom shirt comes in...


What color is it?


----------



## mbebeau (Feb 6, 2009)

Sure. Maybe not with a dark shirt.....though that can work too if done right.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

CuffDaddy said:


> I don't think this looks too "slick":
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Wbd-uMYmb_4/SCJIkFEAUYI/AAAAAAAACcU/I-W1F-t5BjQ/s1600-h/navy+on+navy.JPG


Although I don't fancy lavender, this looks very nice.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I've worn silver ties with my midnight blue suit from Chan for sort of a "sub tux" look. Seems fine to me!


----------

